
Show HN: Git Snippet – a free open source service for embedding code from GitHub - chiedo
http://www.gitsnippet.com/
======
ishu3101
Check out Gist it - a chrome extension that lets you embed file from Github
repository. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gist-
it/gmemoangmf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gist-
it/gmemoangmfinnplfifcjjdfeapdfgjkg)

~~~
chiedo
Thanks! I will do.

------
fiatjaf
There are other services that do similar things out there, I just forgot their
names.

~~~
chiedo
Darn, in that case, I wasted a good amount of time! Hahaha. I wasn't able to
find the other services though.

When you remember, if you could drop them in here, that would be awesome! If
they're open source, I may just contribute to those. Otherwise, I'll probably
keep this going.

~~~
fiatjaf
I found two: one is not working anymore/abandoned:
[https://github.com/kirbysayshi/ghembedder](https://github.com/kirbysayshi/ghembedder),
the other seems incomplete/abandoned:
[https://github.com/cloud9ide/snippets](https://github.com/cloud9ide/snippets)

But there was one which worked, I think I used it somewhere some months ago.
Perhaps it was discontinued also. I can't find it.

Anyway, I think yours is much better (although I haven't used it yet).

~~~
chiedo
Thanks :) I appreciate you looking into that for me.

------
gravypod
Is there planned support for gitlabs sometime soon? I've been moving all my
projects slowly off github due to recent events.

~~~
gravypod
I also want to add that even just as it sits this is really cool and I'll
definitely be using it in the short future.

~~~
chiedo
Thanks! :) I could add support for gitlabs pretty easily.

Could you do me a favor and submit a feature request on github?

I can definitely get it in there.

~~~
gravypod
Yea, definitely. This is a really cool project.

~~~
chiedo
GitLab support added :)

~~~
sytse
Awesome!

------
michaelmior
Your live example is trying to fetch something from `localhost`.

~~~
chiedo
Hahaha, fixed. Thanks lol

------
Gmo
I think you should add syntax coloring on your snippets.

~~~
chiedo
Hmmm... I'm not sure I understand what you mean.

Could you clarify?

I'm definitely seeing syntax highlighting here.
[http://www.gitsnippet.com/test.html](http://www.gitsnippet.com/test.html)

~~~
ZaneA
No syntax highlighting here either, Firefox 44.0.2, console shows that loadJS
is undefined

~~~
chiedo
Ahhh, I'll look into that on firefox :)

Thanks,

~~~
chiedo
Patched. Syntax highlighting should work now :)

